

Ask HN: Bitcoin for equity, do you think it's legal? - caruana

I have been wondering if selling equity in a start-up for bitcoin would be subject to the same regulation as selling equity in a start-up for currency?
======
wmf
Yes, it would be.

------
jesusmichael
Yes... Anything of value considered currency

